# Universal Shotgun



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I am interested in getting a shot gun that I can use for just about anything. I will not need it for deer though but like ducks,geese,pheasant,dove,rabbit,squirel,turkey,etc. I am interested in a double barrel.Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## winy12 (Oct 1, 2005)

Colonel Sanders although any shotgun is pretty handy gun a pump would offer you the advantage of screw in choke tubes for different situations. I don't know what price range your hunting in but a pump is the best value for the money.

Also, better install a good recoil pad on that double for summer shooting, it's gonna kick like the blazes.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

This is probably a dum question but why would a double kick bad in the summer?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

For summer shooting like at targets. If you ever shoot clays, or do any type of high volume bird shooting, it may kick more than other actions.


----------

